# Alaska



## C Nash (Jul 20, 2001)

How are the roads through Canada and Alaska?  Has anyone travled them recently?  I have friends who recommend buying old and small trailers for this trip because the roads are so bad and will beat M/H and fifth wheels apart.  Will be retiring in one more year and plan on making this trip from Alabama.  Have a 28ft 5th wheel with slide and a 3500 dually.  Plan on buying a M/H before retiring but, wondering if I should make the trip before purchase.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## Gary B (Jul 22, 2001)

Alaska

Hi C Nash, its been a couple of years since we went, but we are going again, next summer. The roads are good with the exception of approx 100 miles of reconstruction every year, and this is spread out over the Alaska hiway, usually 10 to 15 miles in length. Our preferance is a slidein pickup camper, or a smaller class c mh, as we like to take side trips and the lesser traveled gravel roads. But there is every type and size of rig making the trip, from 13' Scamps to 40'+ diesel pushers. The thing about going with a MH and a toad is you will tow for many 1000's of miles and never unhitch the toad, plus with the areas of gravel and construction it can be hard on the toad. The main thing is to allow lots of time and take it easy and enjoy a great trip, there is so much to see, I never say it's the trip of alife time cause we have to keep going back, next yr will be our 5th time. Keep on planning and what ever you decide to take have great trip, happy trails GB

Hot hot hot in MN


----------



## Butch (Jul 22, 2001)

Alaska

I pretty much agree with everything said above.  But sitting here on my front deck, I see every concieveable type of RV there is running up and down the Parks hiway.  From Motorcycle campers to 45' prevosts & up.  Some of them are pretty hammered, the great majority are in pretty good shape.  Like has been said there will be construction on the Alcan, that is a given, all summer long.  But it is spotty and sometimes pretty rough.  SLOW DOWN...when & if you come onto these areas.  Virtually all of the damage I've seen to toads, windshields etc, is caused from driving to fast  on gravel / dirt portions of the road.  Otherwise the Alcan is a good two lane paved hiway not unlike a lot of farm roads / ranch roads in the lower 48.   It is a fantastic trip and one we never tire of.  Each and every time it seems like a completely different trip. And in a way it is as the Alcan is constantly changing and moving hence all the construction.  The Alcan is approximately 80 mles shorter then the original road. We do drive the Alcan a minimum of twice a year, sometimes many more. At any rate the key is to slow down, take your time, bring lots of film and enjoy the trip.  Would  be glad to answer any specific questions if I can.  Happy motoring, Butch - Nancy Lake, Alaska


----------

